# Tried to reformat USB thumb drive and then it disappears



## B.Griffin (Jun 29, 2019)

Got a USB thumb drive the other day for some file storage and it came formatted FAT32, so I wiped it with Disk Utility and now it won't show up on either a new finder window side bar or in Disk Utility. When I left it the usb slot for a few days it showed up again! Showed as FAT32 AGAIN and wiped it again and same result! It also got quite warm to the touch. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 29, 2019)

I had one like that a couple weeks ago. It would eventually mount - sometimes takes a couple of hours to do that.
It was a 64GB stick for less than $10. I eventually gave up on using it.
If yours does that too --- return it, get your money back. (Get a name brand device this time  )


----------



## B.Griffin (Jun 30, 2019)

guilty. will do. thanks.


----------

